# Market box



## Imbri (Feb 11, 2019)

Is anyone selling their "foreign" fruit (grapes, lemons, lychees) in the market box? If so, what are fair prices for them? I want to keep prices reasonable, but I should her to make a few bells, right?


----------



## Phawnix (Feb 11, 2019)

You can't set more than 100 bells per fruit, that's the game's limit, so that's the price that most people set. I have seen people set it lower it just depends if you need the money or not I guess. I usually buy them from the market box whatever price they are and sell them from my inventory for 600 bells each. I've made quite a bit of profit doing that.


----------



## Nougat (Feb 12, 2019)

I sell mine at 250 bells for 3 pieces, or 100 bells for one. They get sold pretty quickly, so I assume the price is fair


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 12, 2019)

I tend to just sell my lychees for the lowest price I can, in groups of 5 or 10 depending on how many I have at the time since I started playing 2 days ago.

I figure they'll sell pretty quick that way, plus as long as it's more than 10 a pop it's not like I'm losing anything out of it.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 12, 2019)

I was selling my grapes at top price since I had to use fertilizer to keep them stalked, now I have a collection built up, so I sell them at 2 for 50. I will likely lower all my prices back down to the lowest price 2 for 40 of everything, including my grapes, in a week or so. I upped the price a bit because I had a hard time keeping up with the demand last event.


----------



## carackobama (Feb 12, 2019)

I sell for 100 per fruit c:


----------



## auroral (Feb 12, 2019)

Also sell mine for 100 each! I'm also more than willing to pay that much for my friends' fruits, too!


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 15, 2019)

I sell my lychees in threes at 20 each


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 15, 2019)

Yeez, some of y'alls be selling for alot. Because grapes are basically a native fruit, it's as easy to get them as any of the other (apple, peach, orange ect...) I sell mine in clumps of 3 or 5 for rock bottom price. I try to restock them twice a day, once in the morning and once in the evening. They sell within a few hours.


----------

